# Best tire for street/light dirt road



## falcondrgn (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi,

I have a 2008 Giant Rincon with Kenda Nevegal Tires that I want to switch out for Maxxis Holy Rollers. My question is will the Maxxis Holy Rollers reduce my rolling resistance compared to the Kenda Nevegals and are the holy rollers the best type of all around tire for my type of riding (90% street/light dirt and 10% mountain).

Or would I be better off getting slick tires? I'm more of the weekend road warrior and ride in the parks/streets and very rarely in the mountains.




Thanks so much.


----------



## blahwtf? (Aug 6, 2005)

you'll roll faster, as to say are they the best? probably not, but they are good urban/path tire and they don't cost too much.


----------



## falcondrgn (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi,

Can you recommend a higher quality tire like the holy rollers?



blahwtf? said:


> you'll roll faster, as to say are they the best? probably not, but they are good urban/path tire and they don't cost too much.


----------



## Ice Cold (Aug 20, 2008)

I just bought a pair of these slicks for my bike can't wait till they get here

http://www.mobile01.com/topicdetail.php?f=318&t=641667&last=6405529

no point in using anything knobby or road/pavement use.

I have the Nevegals also with the Stick-E rubber its almost like chewing gum soft that has to be slowing me down.

Firm and slick tires should really see a speed increase.


----------



## falcondrgn (Jun 25, 2008)

I have considered slicks before but I have read that slicks don't handle well in the rain or on wet pavement that is why I have chosen something like the maxxis holy rollers......are there other tires similar to the maxxis holy rollers but of higher quality? Thanks so much!



Ice Cold said:


> I just bought a pair of these slicks for my bike can't wait till they get here
> 
> http://www.mobile01.com/topicdetail.php?f=318&t=641667&last=6405529
> 
> ...


----------



## blahwtf? (Aug 6, 2005)

possibly a wtb allterrainasaurus. conti traffic, or kenda kozmic lite.

the holy is kinda a urban /freestyle / DJ tire, it'll roll better than a nevegal, but the three above are all semislick /fast rollers, and even the conti (which is very tough) is lighter than the holy and has a better directional tread. the other two are also even lighter, the kozmic are close to 1lb lighter per tire.


----------



## falcondrgn (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi,

Thank you for the great selections. In terms of wear how will these hold up compared to the holy? I mean is the holy a bad tire for street riding and the occasional light trails?



blahwtf? said:


> possibly a wtb allterrainasaurus. conti traffic, or kenda kozmic lite.
> 
> the holy is kinda a urban /freestyle / DJ tire, it'll roll better than a nevegal, but the three above are all semislick /fast rollers, and even the conti (which is very tough) is lighter than the holy and has a better directional tread. the other two are also even lighter, the kozmic are close to 1lb lighter per tire.


----------



## blahwtf? (Aug 6, 2005)

umm, maybe about the same, probably slower and mos tlikely faster


----------



## crackhead (Dec 27, 2006)

slicks do just fine in the rain. there is no chance of you going fast enough to hydgeroplane on your bike.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Cheap, hard compound slicks can be treacherous on wet pavement but quality slicks work fine. The best slick I've found is the Schwalbe Big Apple, fat, smooth rider, great pavement and dirt road tire!

http://www.schwalbetires.com/big_apple_338


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

falcondrgn said:


> I have considered slicks before but I have read that slicks don't handle well in the rain or on wet pavement that is why I have chosen something like the maxxis holy rollers......are there other tires similar to the maxxis holy rollers but of higher quality? Thanks so much!


Slicks are the best choice in the rain, the entire contact patch is on the ground rather than just the treads. You can't hydroplane a bike, as has already been said.

I am a huge Big Apple fan <http://www.schwalbetires.com/big_apple_338>, the fabric or whatever is just stellar. I finally just replaced a rear tire after 5k miles (of nasty nasty roads) but still not yet had a flat on the front tire (knock on wood). (have run BAs on previous bikes too).

I am curious about the marathon supreme <http://www.schwalbetires.com/marathon_supreme> which also comes in 26x2.0, the weight is lower, but the price is much higher, the 'protection' is greater (but I really don't think I need better protection than the BA gives), and yet somehow the overall durability is supposedly less. Doesn't seem like a winner overall.


----------



## William P (Jan 25, 2004)

You might look at Bontrager Select Inverts. They come in regular and kevlar belted. They have a center rib to roll on but an inverted tread on both sides. They come on hybrids in 700c but are also available in 26X2". You'll probably have to get them from your local Trek dealer. I run slicks, and they're OK on wet pavemant The texture of the asphalt provides all the tread pattern you need. But on concrete look out for sand, and they really move around under you on dirt roads. Probably not what you need.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

+1 for the Big Apples. I haven't used them much on trails, but the little I have they work find. Slide bit if you do some quick side to side movement....

I was using rampages before and I think I took about six months life off them in five days....


----------



## Cranked (Jun 1, 2006)

Another pretty good and well rounded tire is the Maxxis Maxxlite 310. The roll fast and are nice and light too. Downside is less than stellar puncture resistance and the fact they are pricey. I really like them as kind of an in between tire.


----------



## 08HardRock (Sep 7, 2007)

I picked up a set of Kenda Komforts. They work well for me and were cheap. Good grip and a smooth ride, plus enough meat that I dont worry about road hazards. I've taken them on the gravel for short times, with no problems. Slightly reduced rolling surface at 1.95 compared to my 2.1 knobbys. Not sure if I'm making higher speeds, but definitely makes pedaling easier. No mountain support though. I looked at slicks, but I really didnt want to worry about road hazards. I probably have about 75 miles on them so far. 
http://www.amazon.com/Kenda-Komfort...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1219434635&sr=8-4


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

HardyWeinberg said:


> Slicks are the best choice in the rain, the entire contact patch is on the ground rather than just the treads. You can't hydroplane a bike, as has already been said.


Interesting statement. Slicks on cars with wet pavement is a hydroplane nightmare. Auto rain tires are made specifically with grooves that channel water away so they don't hydroplane. Seems to me a slick on a bike would do that same thing as on a car. But educate me if I am all confused.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Resist said:


> Interesting statement. Slicks on cars with wet pavement is a hydroplane nightmare. Auto rain tires are made specifically with grooves that channel water away so they don't hydroplane. Seems to me a slick on a bike would do that same thing as on a car. But educate me if I am all confused.


http://www.sheldonbrown.com/tires.html#hydroplaning

For reals!


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

Even w/ my bike down <50 psi would apparently need to be pushing 70 mph to hydroplane:

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/tires.html#hydroplaning


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

falcondrgn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you recommend a higher quality tire like the holy rollers?


Maybe these: http://www.conti-tyres.co.uk/conticycle/ti%20travel%20contact.shtml


----------



## BEETROOT (Nov 28, 2005)

I just picked up a set of Serfas Drifters for $17 each at REI a couple weeks ago. I'm very happy with them so far.

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=20350


----------

